# Zucchetto



## Angelatv

Ciao a tutti!

Come direste *Zucchetto* in spagnolo? In italiano, come dice il De Mauro, lo zucchetto è 

1 CO TS eccl., copricapo, usato dagli ecclesiastici, a forma di piccola calotta, di colore diverso secondo il grado gerarchico; _ricevere lo z. rosso_, essere nominato cardinale | TS abbigl., estens., copricapo, spec. femminile, simile a quello degli ecclesiastici 

Questa la mia frase: "Ludovico si schiaccia lo *zucchetto* di feltro per coprirsi le orecchie e scende in strada salmodiando la _Torah_"

Io pensavo di tradurlo così:

"Ludovico se aplasta la *boina* de fieltro para cubrirse los oídos y baja en la calle salmodiando la _Torah_"

(il verbo aplastar poi, non mi convince...)

Idee?


----------



## Larroja

Il mio Tam dice che lo zucchetto si chiama _solideo_, e in effetti trovi conferma anche su Wikipedia. Ma è davvero difficile calarsi uno zucchetto fino alle orecchie, visto che basta giusto a coprire la pelata...  Che vada considerato anche quell'altro significato, più esteso, riportato anch'esso dal De Mauro? 

TS abbigl., estens., copricapo, spec. femminile, simile a quello degli ecclesiastici

A meno che il tuo protagonista non sia davvero un ecclesiatico, come il riferimento alla Torah lascerebbe intendere...
Per il resto, mi viene in mente quella meravigliosa canzone di Joaquín Sabina che dice "esa boina *calada *al estilo del Che". Hispanici, che ne dite di "se cala la boina/el solideo para cubrirse los oídos?

Buon sabato!


----------



## Angelatv

Il protagonista è un bambino ebreo, e secondo me lo zucchetto italiano vuole sottindere la _kippah, _non so se _solideo_ è solo per i cattolici...
Come dici tu Larroja, è difficile far arrivare lo zucchetto fino alle orecchie! "Calar" mi piace davvero molto, ma schiacciare dà proprio l'idea che, essendo questo zucchetto troppo piccolo per coprire anche le orecchie, Ludovico (il bambino protagonista) faccia di tutto per farlo arrivare anche fino alle orecchie!


----------



## Larroja

Già... allora in spagnolo è la kipá, e la portano tutti gli uomini, bimbi compresi, almeno credo...


----------



## Angelatv

Se traducessi _kipá_ sarebbe una overtranslation. 
Ripensandoci, come dici tu credo sia da tenere in considerazione la seconda accezione del De Mauro...copricapo, spec. femminile, simile a quello degli ecclesiastici


----------



## Larroja

Angelatv said:


> Se traducessi _kipá_ sarebbe una overtranslation.
> Ripensandoci, come dici tu credo sia da tenere in considerazione la seconda accezione del De Mauro...copricapo, spec. femminile, simile a quello degli ecclesiastici



Infatti sarebbe  eccessivo. Però è anche bene considerare che in italiano, anche se il De Mauro non ne fa cenno, è abbastanza comune riferirsi alla kippah con il nome di zucchetto, di fatto sono capelli di fattura e dimensioni pressoché identiche. E capire se nel tuo contesto la scelta di "zucchetto" è deliberata o, come dire, disinvolta... L'ebraismo è al centro della narrazione o no? Una leggerezza interpretativa sarebbe giustificata? Insomma, ragionarci un po'...
Sarebbe utile sapere dagli spagnoli se leggendo che Tizio s'infila in testa il _solideo _strabuzzerebbero gli occhi o cosa...


----------



## Angelatv

Esatto! Vediamo che dicono gli spagnoli!!!


----------



## flljob

No soy español, pero si dices que alguien se pone el solideo, inmediatamente pensamos en un cura católico. Si tu personaje es judío, creo que lo mejor es poner _kipá_, como ya te sugirió Larroja.

Saludos

Mira lo que dice el DRAE:
*kipá**.*
(Del fr. _kippa_, voz de or. hebr.).

*1. *f. Casquete redondo, semejante al solideo, usado por los judíos practicantes, especialmente en los actos religiosos.


----------



## honeyheart

Estoy de acuerdo con flljob: "solideo" remite a un clérigo de la Iglesia Católica.  Por otra parte, "boina" no es una buena opción porque es el nombre de otro tipo de _copricapo_.  Y por útimo, si no se quiere usar "kipá" porque no es un término español puro, yo sugiero entonces elegir la denominación genérica:

"Ludovico si schiaccia lo zucchetto di feltro per coprirsi le orecchie e scende in strada salmodiando la _Torah_".

"Ludovico se aplasta el casquete de fieltro para cubrirse las orejas y sale a la calle salmodiando la _Torah_".


----------



## maxpower76

honeyheart said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con flljob: "solideo" remite a un clérigo de la Iglesia Católica.  Por otra parte, "boina" no es una buena opción porque es el nombre de otro tipo de _copricapo_.  Y por útimo, si no se quiere usar "kipá" porque no es un término español puro, yo sugiero entonces elegir la denominación genérica:
> 
> "Ludovico si schiaccia lo zucchetto di feltro per coprirsi le orecchie e scende in strada salmodiando la _Torah_".
> 
> "Ludovico se aplasta el casquete de fieltro para cubrirse las orejas y sale a la calle salmodiando la _Torah_".



Yo usaría kipá, que está recogido en el diccionario de la RAE. Para mí la frase sería:
"Ludovico se cala la kipá hasta las orejas y sale a la calle salmodiando la Torá"

Tora también lo recoge el DRAE
*tora**1**.*
 (Del b. lat. _thora,_ y este del hebr. _tōrāh_, enseñanza).
* 1.     * f. Libro de la ley de los judíos.


----------



## Angelatv

Muchas gracias, pero aunque la Real Academia recoga el término, no puedo traducir con "kipá", ya que el texto original no utiliza este término
¡Sería como no respectar el autor!
"Casquete" es, hasta ahora, la solución que más me gusta...


----------



## flljob

Angelatv said:


> Muchas gracias, pero aunque la Real Academia recoga el término, no puedo traducir con "kipá", ya que el texto original no utiliza este término
> ¡Sería como no respectar el autor!
> "Casquete" es, hasta ahora, la solución que más me gusta...


 
Casquete es el término más general. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

flljob said:


> Casquete es el término más general. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues es una pena, porque en este caso al verbo "*schiacciare*" le va que ni pintado "*encasquetarse**", pero claro, "encasquetarse el casquete..."

**1. *tr. Encajar bien en la cabeza el sombrero, gorra, boina, etc. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## maxpower76

chlapec said:


> Pues es una pena, porque en este caso al verbo "*schiacciare*" le va que ni pintado "*encasquetarse**", pero claro, "encasquetarse el casquete..."
> 
> **1. *tr. Encajar bien en la cabeza el sombrero, gorra, boina, etc. U. t. c. prnl.



Por no hablar del "otro" significado de "casquete". Aquí en mi zona eso suena muy mal. No sé en el resto de España, pero aquí el uso de la palabra "casquete" se limita a "me voy a echar un casquete".


----------



## Angelatv

*encasquetarse*! é vero!!! è la soluzione migliore...però come avete detto risulterebbe cacofonico con poi casquete... Boina non va proprio bene secondo voi?


----------



## flljob

Más que cacofónico, me suena a políptoton.
Se encasquetó el casquete.


----------



## chlapec

A me *boina* sembra bene, ma è una semplice opinione.


----------



## Angelatv

A mí lo que me interesa en este texto es la naturalidad de la lengua, pues si a un nativo boina le suena bien, ¡me quedo con *boina*! ¡Muchísimas Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y "*encaja* el casquete"?
Es que con "boina" a mi me viene a la cabeza la boina vasca o la de pueblo con más facilidad que el kipa. Y de la misma frase se deduciría a qué se refiere.


----------



## Angelatv

¡Gracias Neuromante! ¡A ver lo que dicen los nativos de *encajarse el casquete*!


----------



## honeyheart

Angelatv said:


> A mí lo que me interesa en este texto es la naturalidad de la lengua, pues si a un nativo boina le suena bien, ¡me quedo con *boina*! ¡Muchísimas Gracias!


No, "boina" no va, porque "zucchetto" es "solideo", mientras que "boina" es "basco", o sea, son dos cosas diferentes.



Angelatv said:


> ¡Gracias Neuromante! ¡A ver lo que dicen los nativos de *encajarse el casquete*!


El problema es que si uno dice "encajarse el casquete" se interpretaría como "ponerse el casquete", pero en el texto original el _zucchetto_ ya lo tiene puesto, y lo único que hace es "schiacciarlo", es decir, aplastarlo con la mano para que le llegue un poco más abajo, en un vano intento de cubrirse las orejas.


----------



## Angelatv

Grazie mille Honeyheart!


----------

